# Does fluffy puppy mean long fur?



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

I have seen fluffy puppies and some not so fluffy puppies and I was just wondering if the fluffy puppies get longer adult fur?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Phoebe's mom said:


> I have seen fluffy puppies and some not so fluffy puppies and I was just wondering if the fluffy puppies get longer adult fur?


I've seen people say so, but I'm not sure if I believe it? 

I think you can usually tell how fluffy or full coated your pup will be by checking out the parents. 

All our boys were slow to get their full coats.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Agree, honestly mine have stayed more true to the parents no matter how fluffy or not the pup was. Looking at pictures posted here there is a big difference in puppy fuzzie coats though and does make you wonder.

What to me is cute is when puppy fuzz leaves and first coat is growing in. Pups look all legs and have the toupee of harder fur growing down their backs. Now That is funny! Miss those times


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Deber said:


> What to me is cute is when puppy fuzz leaves and first coat is growing in. Pups look all legs and have the toupee of harder fur growing down their backs. Now That is funny! Miss those times


I remember when Mazlon was going through her various growth spurts ... I was deathly afraid that she would stay in those awkward stages and look weird for the rest of her life. Luckily that didn't happen.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Megora said:


> I've seen people say so, but I'm not sure if I believe it?
> 
> I think you can usually tell how fluffy or full coated your pup will be by checking out the parents.
> 
> All our boys were slow to get their full coats.


I think it is genetic what there coats will look like as a adults. I have never bought I dog that I did not like the looks of both parents.


----------

